# Bessere Stimmung als in Albstadt????



## Alb-Rider (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

das Jahr neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu und mich würde mal interessieren ob es im süddeutschen Raum einen Marathon gibt bei dem eine bessere Stimmung und mehr Zuschauer gibt wie in Albstadt?

Wer kanns beurteilen bzw. hat eine Empfehlung fürs nächste Jahr wo ähnliche Verhältnisse sind?

Danke!


----------



## wildcat_1968 (14. September 2009)

ich bin dieses Jahr fast alles in Süddeutschland gefahren - an Albstadt kommt kein anderer Marathon ran! Vor allem die Stimmung im Skistadion in Onstmettingen sucht ihresgleichen.

In Kirchzarten ist die Stimmung auch ganz gut, beschränkt sich aber auf ein paar wenige Spots.

Singen ist eher langweilig, von den paar Leuten am Hegaukreuz mal abgesehen.
Trochtelfingen/Münsingen (Alb Gold Marathon) finden fast unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. September 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, an Albstadt kommt nix ran ( mit ganz ganz großem Abstand ) 

Wo mMn immer noch gute Stimmung herrscht ist in Pfronten, sonst ist zumindest in Bayern fast immer tote Hose am Streckenrand ....


----------



## Re-spekt (14. September 2009)

an Albstadt kommt kein Marathon ran - 

aber die Stimmung in Duisburg war auch recht gut 
wenn man bedenkt das es auf 24h verteilt wird. 

(klar werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen !)

trotzdem Dank an Skyder - der auch in Wetter u.s.w war !


----------



## Martin76 (16. September 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal beim Spessart Bike Marathon am Start gewesen - hier konzentrieren sich die Zuschauer auf einige wenige Stellen. Die Stimmung am Grabig ist allerdings der Hammer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJfKxR2dQaA"]YouTube - Spessart Bike Marathon - Auffahrt am Grabig[/ame]

Sonst ist meist tote Hose - ganz extrem war das bei der Trans-Schwarzwald. Die meisten Etappen waren kaum von Zuschauern besucht.


----------



## vni (16. September 2009)

ja der Grabig in Frammersbach ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Albstadt ist besser. 
Ich kenne nur noch den Swiss Bike der die Stimmung von Albstadt  schlägt.


----------



## Alb-Rider (16. September 2009)

wo ist denn der Swiss Bike?


----------



## Haferstroh (16. September 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Trochtelfingen/Münsingen (Alb Gold Marathon) finden fast unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt.



Klar. Dort oben auf der rauen Alb ist so oder so schon tote Hose. Ausser an einem schönen Sonntagnachmittag im Sommer an den beliebtesten Ausflugszielen (Lautertal etc.). Da regen sie hin und wieder ein paar Leute, aber sonst: nüscht....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. September 2009)

Der Hammer ist die City-Night-Bike in Daun(Eifel).

Swiss-Bike-Master und Frammersbach sind nicht schlecht, aber nur einmalig am  ganzen Rennen.
City Night Bike ist kein Marathon, sondern eher ein CC-Rennen. Hier fährt man 7 bzw.10 Runden und die Stimmung mit Livemusik etc ist einfach nur geil.
Leider schon vorbei. 12.09.09


----------



## Pablo P. (29. September 2009)

(Übernahme aus anderem Thema)



Ist da eigentlich der Albstadt Marathon im Juli oder die Classics im Juni gemeint? Ich hör immer, "Albstadt ist der Hammer!", aber weiss nie ob sich das auf beide Veranstaltungen bezieht, oder nur auf eine der beiden? Würde da gerne mal starten, aber die 86 km beim Marathon sind mir zu lang. 46 km bei den Classics klingen eher meinem Leistungsstand entsprechend. 

Kann mir da einer mal kurz Info zu geben, um meine Verwirrung etwas zu entknoten?


----------



## mibooo (29. September 2009)

@ Pablo.P.
Damit ist der Albstadt-Bike-Marathon im Juli mit 86km gemeint. Hast j jetzt Zeit zum trainieren. Ich denk die Teilnahme wirst nicht bereuen 

Bin dieses Jahr auch das erste mal mitgefahren und echt der Hammer mit den Leuten.  
Stichwort Onstmettinger Schanze - Ich weiß nicht wieviel 100te Leute da stehen.  Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, dieser Marathon ist ein MUSS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (30. September 2009)

Danke!

1600hm geht ja auch noch für 86km... mal sehen, wie ich über den Winter komme, dann entscheide ich, ob ich mich nicht doch dieser Herausforderung stelle.

Ist Albstadt eher technisch, oder eher schiere Tempobolzerei? Und, wie schnell ist das Rennen ausgebucht?


----------



## pug304 (30. September 2009)

pures Tempobolzen!

ausgebucht: ruckzuck! Ab 1.1.2010 regelmässig auf die Homepage schauen. Eine grosse Masse an Startplätze geht an Locals, die vorher imDezember die Möglichkeit zur Anmeldung bekommen.


----------



## mibooo (30. September 2009)

pug304 schrieb:


> pures Tempobolzen!



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Technisch Schwierig ist eigentlich nix. Wenns naß ist oder geregnet hat ist es an ein paar vereinzelten Waldabschnitten etwas rutschig und schmierig. Aber sonst nix nennenswertes. Kondition und Kraft richtig einteilen - da ist wichtig


----------



## skyder (30. September 2009)

pug304 schrieb:


> pures Tempobolzen!
> 
> ausgebucht: ruckzuck! Ab 1.1.2010 regelmässig auf die Homepage schauen. Eine grosse Masse an Startplätze geht an Locals, die vorher imDezember die Möglichkeit zur Anmeldung bekommen.



Hallo,

da muss ich mich kurz einmischen: Seit zwei Jahren gibt es die vorab Meldung nicht mehr - Die Anmeldung wird am 01.01. geöffnet. 

Gruß
skyder


----------



## skyder (30. September 2009)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> (Übernahme aus anderem Thema)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die HAMMER Stimmung ist auf den großen Marathon gemünzt; der kleine Marathon findet einen Monat (12.06) vorher statt - im Rahmen der GONSO-Albstadt MTB Classic, ein Cross-Country Rennen der Bundesliga mit HC Status im Bullentäle. Hier ist die Strecke eher einfach und für jeden fahrbar; außerdem sind nur Hobby - ohne Lizenz - startberechtigt. Ausnahmen gibt es nur bei den Ärzten und Apothekern, die gleichzeitig Ihre Deutschen Meister ermitteln. 

Beim großen Marathon sind auch Lizenzfahrer dabei - werden aber extra gewertet - hier stehen ca. 2800 TN am Start, während es beim kleinen Marathon ca. 1000 TN sind. 

Bei beiden Events ist ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm mit Live-Band usw. Standard - die After Race Party mit tausenden Zuschauern nach dem großen Marathon ist hierbei schon absoluter Kult - gleichzeitig richtiges Stadtfest...

Soviel von mir

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Pablo P. (30. September 2009)

Super! Danke für die Infos! Bin im Moment ziemlich übermütig - ich glaub ich meld mich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alb-Rider (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mitgefahren und fand es richtig klasse! Deshalb auch die Frage, so ein Rennen macht einfach Lust auf mehr!

Fand die Strecke technisch einfach aber die Stimmung geicht das mehr als aus. 

Beeil dich mit der Anmeldung. Mitte Januar ist meistens erstmal voll bzw. gibt es im März nochmal die Möglichkeit einen Startplatz zu bekommen bedingt durch Abmeldungen.


----------



## Alb-Rider (12. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn Skyder hier schon mitliest......
Darf ich vielleicht ein paar Anregungen einbringen.....
Könntet ihr nicht evtl so ein bis zwei Zwischenzeitmessungen einbauen? Für mich, aber bestimmt auch für die anderen wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen in welcher Zeit die einzelnen Abschnitte gefahren wurden. Besonders wenn man sich unter seinen Trainingspartnern vergleicht. Auch könnte man die immer mal wieder auftretenden Schummelvorwürfe entkräften.

Habt ihr vielleicht schon mal überlegt an den Verpflegungsstationen statt Bechern Trinklflaschen zu reichen wie bei anderen Marathons? Wär für uns Fahrer geschickter und zum Aufräumen des Mülls sicher auch. Man könnte z.B. das Handtuch weglassen und die Fahrer können ihre Flaschen mitnehmen.


----------



## skyder (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

skyder liest immer mit - auch wenn er sich nicht an allen Beiträgen beteiligt..

Ich werde Deine Anregungen an das ORGA Team weiterleiten (Infos: der große Marathon ist kein SKYDER - EVENT - hier bin ich ehrenamtliches Mitglied der ORGA) - und vielleicht wird dies ja aufgegriffen.

Gruß


----------



## aka (13. Oktober 2009)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> ...einen Marathon gibt bei dem eine bessere Stimmung und mehr Zuschauer gibt wie in Albstadt?


Bessere Stimmung als in Albstadt gibts definitiv!
Und zwar Albstadt mit dem Tandem fahren, da ist die Stimmung die Allerbeste!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi skyder,
bin dieses Jahr zum 3. mal in Folge den ABM gefahren und jedes mal aufs neue von der Stimmung beeindruckt.
Im Wald stehen die Leute, sehen deine Nummer, kucken schnell in der Zeitung nach und brüllen dann deinen Namen - so was hab ich noch NIE gesehen 

An der Orga gibts auch rein garnix zu bemängeln, außer vllt. dass nicht ortskundige die Publikumsmagnete nicht so leicht finden... ( ist meinen Eltern jedes mal bisher passiert )

Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag für die Orga eine Art Shuttle-Service einzurichten, das würde Albstadt mMn zum mit Abstand besten Marathon in Deutschland machen


----------



## Pablo P. (14. Oktober 2009)

Sodale, ihr habt's geschafft: ich hab mich entschlossen, nächstes Jahr böse leidend von wildfremden Zuschauern nach vorne gebrüllt zu werden, und meine Limits mal kurz ins für mich unglaubliche zu pushen...

Am 1.1.2009 sitz ich dann mit nem ordentlichem Kater vorm Rechner, meld mich an und frag mich, wie ich das blos schaffen soll, lol!


----------



## Zementsack (24. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie krieg ich auch gerade Lust, mal in Albstadt mitzufahren. Ich frag mich gerade, ob 86 km mit 1600 Hm sehr viel härter sind als 64 km mit 1650 Hm wie heuer in Frammersbach (Spessart-Bike-Marathon).

Eines haben ja beide Veranstaltungen gemein: Nochmal einen langen und steilen Anstieg auf den letzten Kilometern vor dem Ziel.

Tschüss
Jürgen


----------

